# Problemi firefox ed ebay

## lsegalla

Molto spesso navigando su ebay col mio firefox mi si presenta questa finestra.

http://www.bernaparkhotel.it/uploads/linux/errore_firefox.jpg

Non ho un metodo preciso per risolvere questo problema ma spesso lo risolvo continuando a entrare e a uscire da firefox provando poi ad entrare nella pagine in questione che mi interessa. Pero' mi capita solo con ebay.

A voi è mai capitato?

Avete risolto in qualche modo?

Avete idea di che cosa si tratta?

Adesso ho appena messo su firefox 3, vediamo se si ripresenta...

----------

## Peach

mai successo

provato a brasare (backuppare, meglio) la dir di configurazione e vedere se succede?

----------

## lsegalla

non ho capito cosa intendi e quale è la dir di configurazione (quella di firefox intendi ?)

----------

## Peach

 *lsegalla wrote:*   

> non ho capito cosa intendi e quale è la dir di configurazione (quella di firefox intendi ?)

 

si scusa

```
~/.mozilla/firefox/
```

----------

## lsegalla

quindi dici di eliminare tutto e fare in modo che lui si ricrei da sol quel che gli serve ?

----------

## Peach

 *lsegalla wrote:*   

> quindi dici di eliminare tutto e fare in modo che lui si ricrei da sol quel che gli serve ?

 

si

magari fatti un backup per sicurezza

```
 mv ~/.mozilla/firefox/ ~/.mozilla/firefox_bkp/ 
```

----------

## lsegalla

la directory è /home/nomeutente/.mozilla/firefox

vediamo come andrà... mmmah... pero' mi capita anche con altre macchine linux ora che mi ricordo (non spesso ma a volte capita)

----------

## lsegalla

ultimamente mi capita raramente, comunque anche su sistemi osx ho notato che mi capita

----------

## lsegalla

 *lsegalla wrote:*   

> ultimamente mi capita raramente, comunque anche su sistemi osx ho notato che mi capita

 

Con firefox 3 non mi capita da qualche mese credo

----------

## djinnZ

Prova piuttosto a piallare l'installazione di firefox, qualcosa del genere 

```
quickpkg mozilla-firefox ; rm -Rf /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox ; emerge -1B mozilla-firefox
```

, io ho semirisolto i miei problemi di crash continui su simili siti del piffero azzerandolo e con 

```
USE="-custom-optimization"
```

----------

## lsegalla

No no, non mi è piu' capitato... che vado a fare altri casini ?      :Twisted Evil: 

----------

